
Does She Look Like a Music Pirate? - epi0Bauqu
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/08_18/b4082042959954.htm?campaign_id=rss_topEmailedStories
======
cstejerean
I wonder how much of the music being stolen on the internet really translates
into lost revenue. My gut feeling is college and highschool students are
responsible for most music downloads and they don't typically have the money
to buy all the music they want. But these people typically grow up and get
jobs and start purchasing music on iTunes (or Amazon) because their time
becomes more valuable.

~~~
aardvarkious
Your right about college students, but not high school students. They have the
largest disposable income of any age group. Many of them have jobs, many of
them get given money by grandma/mom/pop/etc..., but very few of them need to
spend money on necessities- almost all of their income goes to consumer goods.
This is why so much advertising is targeted at teenagers.

This is also why the internet is going to be death to the parts of the
recording industry that cannot (or will not) adapt- the age group that is
their biggest customer is also the most internet savvy.

------
run4yourlives
RIAA has been digging its own grave for years now. The faster the music
industry implodes, the better it will be for consumers and more importantly,
artists.

------
mixmax
Intimidating and suing your potential customers just seems like a really dumb
business strategy to me.

------
wmf
For some reason I just imagined "Does Marsellus Wallace look like a pirate?!"

~~~
Monkeyget
What?

~~~
wmf
What ain't no web site I ever heard of! They speak Lisp in What?!

(I see some moderators have no sense of humor, even on the weekend.)

~~~
blueberryipod
Haha! I love it

------
wave
What is going on with Business Week? I have to click five times to read the
whole article and more than half of the page is crammed with ads and links.

------
breily
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=174515>

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Sorry, didn't mean to dup. I use the bookmarklet and just expect a dup to be
caught.

------
agentbleu
This is a very interesting case, but more so, shows the disgraceful practices
of the RIAA.

